# ocean front-VA Beach or Sandbridge



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thinking of hitting the area this weekend. Any feesh being caught?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

All u want bout 8miles off the beach and 14 miles south of V.B. Gaff 1 4 me.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't quite heave it that far


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I haven't heard any reports, but that doesn't mean they aren't biting. I'd try your luck in the Bay before the season ends. Lesner, Seagull, the HRBT, etc. I'll try my luck in the ocean after the 31st.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to work through Thursday so I don't have a choice. I have about a 4 hour drive to get there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Today I drove the beaches all the way from Chick's Beach, down the oceanfront, past Rudee, then to Sandbridge and Back Bay. Not a single pod of active birds anywhere. This season sucks. :--|


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i hate to beat a dead horse here, but this is just my observation this month. in the past 3years when i take my boat out to cbbt or hrbt, i was GUARANTEED to catch schoolie striper from the second i got there till the time i left. im not saying that im a master fisherman or anything, just that they are a stupid and plentiful fish. At hrbt there stomachs would be full of glass minnows and peanuts. At cbbt they would be full of peanuts with the occasional glass. Now this year i haven't been skunked from the boat, but i have had to work extra hard to catch fish. all the fish i have caught from hrbt and cbbt have had ONLY glass minnows in them, not a single peanut!
I dont know what this means. all i do know is what is in their bellies.

side note, in the past, the striper would mainly be at the surface busting up the top water and you could retrieve your lure as fast as you wanted and they would hit it hard in the first 5sec. this year almost all the fish have been 12-24ft deep and you had to work your lure slower than molasses if february. you might get 10 short hits(bumps) before you get one to actually take the lure.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We were out up to the 3 mile line yesterday. There were Gannets diving in small pods, but nothing to run over peoples line for. The water seemed unusually brown. I'm assuming it's from the run off from the snow up north. All the fish I heard of being caught were on stretches. 

Skunk


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Today I drove the beaches all the way from Chick's Beach, down the oceanfront, past Rudee, then to Sandbridge and Back Bay. Not a single pod of active birds anywhere. This season sucks. :--|


you have Omega to thank for that


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

wow it seems like im the only 1 getting the big boys off the pier i love that i got a 37in saturday hell i been slaying them


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I've had decent luck on schoolies out at Seagull. I've all but given up on catching a big boy this season, but at least my freezer is stocked with fillets.


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Lip Ripper said:


> all the fish i have caught from hrbt and cbbt have had ONLY glass minnows in them, not a single peanut!
> I dont know what this means. all i do know is what is in their bellies.



That's strange, all of the schoolies that I have caught this year from Chix and around the cbbt have had several good size peanut bunker in them. One of them also had a little crab inside it...


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds as if stripers head straight out about 5-8 miles offshore from the bay in search of bait. Think I may call it a season. Haven't heard of much from shore and might be better to save the brownie points w/ the wife for spring time. 

On another note we want to take a trip south for the winter in February. Might do so gulf fishing. At least my fingers will stay warm.


----------

